# كان جدّى



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم 

فى العادة تتكوّن «جملة كان» من إسم كان وخبر كان.  مثلاً:

*كان جدّى ثريّاً.*

لٰكنّى أتسائل ما إذا كانت العبارة التالية صحيحة كجملة:

* كان جدّى.*

لأنّها تبدو طبيعيّة فى سياق مناقشة. هل إسم كان «هو» محذوف، نحو:

* كان هو جدّى.*

؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

حين تقول "كان جدي" وتقصد بذلك شخصا معينا معروفا لدى المتكلم والسامع (كأن يكون قد ذكر اسمه في الكلام سابقا)، فتحليلك صحيح، اسم كان هنا ضمير مستتر تقديره "هو". فكّر فيها بهذه الطريقة، لو قلتَ: كانَ معلمًا، الجملة مفيدة، أما لو قلت "كان معلمٌ ثم سكتت فالجملة غير صحيحة. الفرق هنا هو أنك لا تسمع الفتحة والضمة على جدي بسبب ياء النسبة.


----------



## إسكندراني

Mahaodeh said:


> حين تقول "كان جدي" وتقصد بذلك شخصا معينا معروفا لدى المتكلم والسامع (كأن يكون قد ذكر اسمه في الكلام سابقا)، فتحليلك صحيح، اسم كان هنا ضمير مستتر تقديره "هو". فكّر فيها بهذه الطريقة، لو قلتَ: كانَ معلمًا، الجملة مفيدة، أما لو قلت "كان معلمٌ ثم سكتت فالجملة غير صحيحة. الفرق هنا هو أنك لا تسمع الفتحة والضمة على جدي بسبب ياء النسبة.



كلام واضح
ألف شكر


----------

